# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Utilisation et vivabilit de ColdFusion [Dbat]

## loicbar

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui, un client me demande de reprendre un site et de le remettre  jour. Ce site est en Cold Fusion...

J'aimerai savoir si ce language est toujours d'actualit et connatre ses avantages par rapport a d'autre language de programmation comme PHP, ASP ou encore Perl...

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est une solution "propritaire" c'est pour ca...

C'est moins  la mode ces temps ci que PHP, ASP.NET ou Java...

----------


## loicbar

En fait c'est presque pour faire joli... ? Mais est il aussi efficace que PHP etc...?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il me semble que c'est (c'tait ?) techniquement une bonne solution.

Son dclin n'est pas du  des raisons technique mais *stratgique* je pense (pourquoi payer cher pour coldfusion quand on peu faire la meme chose sans payer en Java ou en PHP...)

----------


## loicbar

Ok merci, de toute faon a me fera pas de mal de dvelopper dans un autre language de programmation...

Le seul livre que j'ai trouv est en anglais mais on ne le dira jamais assez, connatre l'anglais est primordiale dans le monde de l'informatique.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je ne pense pas que tu trouvera facilement des ressources en franais sur coldfusion...

----------


## kedare

Generalement on prefere utilis directemenet Java (Coldfusion est en Java)
Plutot que de passer par ColdFusion , qui est beaucoup plus chere , et pas forcement plus pratique

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est totalement faux, Coldfusion est un langage de scripts propritaire, crit au dpart en C, en 1995, et au dpart ca n'avais rien  voir avec java.

L'interface entre Coldfusion et Java n'est arrive que bien aprs dans les annes 2000+.





> A Brief History of ColdFusion
> In the summer of 1995, a one-man operation released a remarkable new product. It was named ColdFusion 1.0, and was designed to help HTML programmers create database-oriented Web applications.
> 
> "[It] was very early in the history of the Web," recalls Adam Berrey, one of the founders of the modern-day Allaire. "The vast majority of sites being built were static HTML. What little interactivity that was available was provided through simple CGI scripts."
> 
> ColdFusion 1.0 and the later version 1.5 were very simple programs. Their primary feature was database connectivity, through a primitive tag-based script called "Database Markup Language" (DBML). Creating version 1.5 was a fairly dramatic improvement, however; it introduced system service architecture and e-mail integration, and allowed compatibility with C++ for coding extensions. But since it was the first in a new field, ColdFusion soon faced stiff competition from Microsoft."Microsoft ASP was created by a team of developers who were Allaire competitors acquired by Microsoft," Berrey notes. "They had a competing product called DBWeb that was largely a failure in the marketplace, but they were working on a new technology in 1996, called i-Basic, which eventually became ASP."
> 
> But ColdFusion made a great leap forward with version 2.0, which included such advances as 150 new functions, support for new protocols (e.g. POP), looping, variables, typeless expression evaluation, and a number of other language enhancements. These enhancements would prove to be just the beginning; 1997 also saw the addition of custom tags, server side tags, a search and indexing system for text, and ColdFusion Studio.
> 
> ...

----------


## kedare

> C'est totalement faux, Coldfusion est un langage de scripts propritaire, crit au dpart en C, au dpart ca n'avais rien  voir avec java, et c'est antrieur  Java.
> 
> L'interface entre Coldfusion et Java n'est arrive que bien aprs dans les annes 2000+.


pourtant quand tu regarde bien tu vois que dans coldfusion il y a une JVM . et plein de .jar

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est l'*interface* Java qui  t dveloppe  partir de 2000 +, au dpart il y avais une interface C++.

Il y  aussi une interface ASP

----------


## evincenzooo

Comme il est mis sur le NET , c'est un language utilis dans des grosses firme.
Ici j'aimerais dvelloper une FAQ sur le coldfusion car trouver des documents fiable se font rare sur le net. . . Si non j'ai dvelopp un trs gros site en coldfusion et je dois dire que ce language offre  l'utilisateur une multitude d'outil permettant d'avoir un site trs comptitif.

a +

----------


## aityahia

c'est vrai que coldfusion est chers mais Adobe a mis en ligne une version spcial dveloppeur gratuite qui permet des test son site localement. 
Les hbergeur avec une technologie serveur coldfusion  se font rare aussi.
Jai travailler avec coldfusion par contrainte comme vous Adoz  jtais obliger de modifier un site. Sa ma permis de constat que techniquement  coldfusion est trs pratique surtout  la manipulation des bases de donnes.

----------


## stant

Je pense, apres 4mois de stage en coldfusion, que c'est un des meilleurs language en ce qui concerne les interactions avec une base de donnees.Par contre, en se qui concerne tout le reste, ce language est une vrai m****:
          _une syntaxe ultra-lourde en apparence(on y voit plus rien pass les 3 lignes)
          _Nul a ch** niveau algorithmie (impossible de recuperer les variable d'un cfloop depuis un autre imbriqu dedans sans placer dans une variable, etc...)
          _sans parler de quelques aberations que j'ai rencontr
 Bref, la conclusion de se stage est que, meme sur-pay, plus jamais je ne toucherai a ce language, et je conseillerai aux autres de faire pareil....

PS: si certains percoivent ce post comme un troll, merci de ne pas le nourrir ::aie::  .

----------


## mael94420

Moi je suis fan de coldfsion, 
J'ai dcouvert ce langage il y a 3 mois maintenant et je le place netement au dessus de tous les autres une simplicit extreme, une conception pour faire de l'objet bien pens et une lisibilit comme aucun autre langage.
Je developpe en asp, asp.net et php et pour moi, coldfusion est le plus intuitif. En revanche, quelque petits detail a regler au niveau du server mais rien de bien sorcier.
La nouvelle version MX 7 offre de nouvelles possibilit allucinante et extrement simple a mettre en oeuvre.
Ex : j'ai dvelopp un graphique dynamique contenant 3 colonne. Au chargement de la page voi les colonnes grimps. avec plein de parametres et ceci en seulement 5 lignes. Qui dit mieu???

Cordialement

Mael

----------


## aityahia

avez vous tests les formulaires FLASH c'est trs extra je ne pense pas qu'un autre langage nous permettra de faire sa aussi facilement.

----------


## mioux

Salut

Franchement pour ce que j'en connais de coldfusion je dois dire que

-Ca devient trs vite illisible
-On trouve trs peu de doc (ou alors de la doc avance... j'ai galrer pendant presque  heure pour trouver comment rcuprer les variables passes dans l'URL (je sais, je suis pas dou avec google))
-Certaines choses simplifient la vie... d'autre j'ose mme pas en parler...
-C'est un langage gnial pour implmenter la mthode fusebox (d'ailleurs, les docs que j'ai trouv parlant de fusebox sont base sur du coldfusion (mais ne vous y trompez pas, c'est applicable  d'autres langage dont php))
-L'interfacage  une base de donnes est trs simple et on ne se retouve pas avec des " (ou autres dlimiteurs) dans le code au milieu des "variables" SQL (ce que je veux dire c'est que quand on crit une requette, on obtient


```

```

et le jour o on veut tester sa requette, on a juste  remplacer le cfqueryparam par ce qu'on veut dans un analyseur de requette (par exemple, mais ca peut trs bien tre aussi dans phpmyadmin ou autre...) alors qu'avec la plupart des autres langages on obtient un truc du genre


```

```

(ici en asp.net par exemple)

Toutefois, je n'aime pas du tout coldfusion

----------


## cchevalier72

Salut tout le monde,

Pour ma part, je travail sur plusieurs langages dont PHP, .NET, un peu de Java et ColdFusion. Depuis 1998 que j'utiliser ColdFusion, je dois dire que je suis plus que content de ce langage. C'est un langage simple et rapide  mettre en uvre  mon avis. En comparaison  PHP (que je ne dnigre pas, bien loin de l), je suis nettement plus rapide et le code est nettement plus claire  mes yeux. Travailler avec ColdFusion/Oracle/CFEclipse tant sur une plateforme Windows que Linux est un vrai bonheur pour moi. Bref, je parle que de mon exprience, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, mais je prfre ColdFusion  bien d'autres langages.

Certes, il y a des manquements, mais la gestion de donnes est vraiment super pratique, rapide et simple.

J'ai dvelopp un petit framework personnel, je gre par exemple l'ajout, modification suppression d'enregistrement dans une table en moins d'une heure de dveloppement et ce avec la gestion de la scurit d'accs au donnes et au processus et les formulaires complet.

Au niveau de la lisibilit, une rigueur dindentation est ncessaire, mais je trouve cela lisible.

Donc pour moi ColdFusion est un bon langage, qui doit encore s'amliorer (niveau objet manque un peu), mais je le conseil.

----------

